# Heart palps, breathlessness, dizzyness



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

I was diagnosed just over a year ago (sept/15).. was rushed to the hospital with severe heart palps, throwing up and couldn't catch my breathe... it had gone on for about 6 days and I couldn't take it anymore.. as soon as I arrived the ER physician knew what was wrong with me and my TSH was at a 16.. he gave me a 50mcg levothyroxine and sent me on my way.

I was elated that I wasn't having a heart attack. Saw my regular doc he prescribed me the 50mcg and sent me on my way. My levels continued to drop and I was doing fine/better.

In March I felt awful again, terrible heart palps, shortness of breathe and an overall feeling of being unhealthy, headed to the dox, he ran tests, saw no problems and sent me on my way. But, I had done so much research, I was 100% gluten free, no soy, no dairy.. scarily my weight dropped to 119.5.. I decided to break my pill in half and it was fine until mid October.. again came the heart palps, loss of breathe and now I can't even walk down the stairs without breaking into a sweat and I have to sit down.. I literally feel like I sprinted a mile and nearly collapse... dizzy, lightheaded, palps..I also have developed a rash on the palms of my hands.. it flares before bed and when I wake up in the a.m...

I had a hysterectomy 12 yrs ago..so I know it's not menopause.. but my dox hasn't run any tests.. he has however, wanted to strap a 30 day heart monitor to my chest and I agreed to at least rule any heart probs out..

sought out an endo on 11/6 on my own who firmly believes 25mcg is "nothing" and took me off of it for a month..so, I not only have heart palps and can't do anything without getting severely winded, I'm running the full gamete of physical side effects of not taking my levothyroxine.. it had been 6 days up until today

So, today..I took my pill and I feel a tad bit better..

I honestly feel like I'm either allergic to levothyroxine... or possibly my levels are going up and down like crazy.. my reg dox is aggravated with me for being so.. "whiny".. and my endo is absolutely impossible..I'm keeping my cool though because she did order an ultrasound of my thyroid but will not have the results until after she returns from vacation on Dec 8

I really think a T4 with a T3 pill would benefit me as my T3 seems a bit low and as of the last results my T4 is a tad bit high..

or maybe I just need to take the full 50mcg of levo..

any ideas would be greatly appreciated.. I'm SO TIRED of not being able to do anything because of the heart palps, loss of breath and sweating when I walk from the upstairs to the downstairs.. it's scary and I need to at least be able to feed the animals and do laundry.. let alone cook dinner and walk to the mailbox.. I should be able to do these things without feeling like I've just completed the 26 mile marathon.. and I'm not exaggerating..

Thank you for bearing through the longevity..

Runa


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

You need to post your labs ranges along with the results.

Your symptoms are typical of hyperthyroidism but thyroid disease is so f**ked up anything is possible.

I'd find another doctor and have that ultrasound done as soon as possible to see if any nodules are causing your symptoms .

Sometimes a nodule will spill out it's own thyroid hormone along with your own causing hyper symptoms.

Or it might be Hashimoto's and your thyroid is starting to sputter out causing quick fluctuations.

Anticipation causes stress .

Stress causes your condition to worsen .

Why wait while your Doctors got her feet in the sand somewhere?


----------

